# Schöne Touren rund um den Walchensee



## der_fry (25. Juni 2011)

Hallo

ich möchte in diesem Sommer für 2 Wochen mit meiner Freundin an den Walchensee. Was sollte man in dieser Region unbedingt gesehen haben? Welche Touren sind empfehlenswert, gern auch als GPS Track.
Was gibt es abseits des MTB´s dort zu sehen?

Unser Startpunkt wäre direkt Walchensee.
Von der Kondition würde ich uns als ambitionierte Hobby Fahrer beschreiben.
Ich denke mal das ich mit meinem Cube Sting anreise und meine gute entweder mit ihrem Sting oder Stumpjumper (kann sich noch nicht entscheiden, würde am liebsten beide mitnehmen).

Die Touren sollen eher von entspannter und landschaftlich schöner Natur sein.
Wir waren zwar die letzten Jahre am Feldberg schon einiges unterwegs allerdings kann ich mein Weibchen nur schwer mit allzuviel Höhenmetern locken.

Vielen Dank!


----------



## der_fry (28. Juni 2011)

Na da hab ich mir wohl eine "tote" Ecke rausgesucht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dede (28. Juni 2011)

Nope, direkt vom See weg hoch zum Herzogstandhaus (ist aber extrem überlaufen), zum Gipfel hoch dann per pedes. Sämtliche Karwendeltouren inkl. aller Klassiker sowie versch. Varianten am Kranzberg/Elmau. Esterbergalm, rund um die Hohe Kisten etc.


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juni 2011)

...


----------



## Büscherammler (28. Juni 2011)

Ich würde aufpassen bei Empfehlungen wie "Herzogstand" runter. 
1. Wie du schon schreibst ist der Trail dank Gondel zu den Stoßzeiten überlaufen
2. Der Trail ist imo ein S3 mit S4 Stellen, ob ich da mit einem Sting und Freundin drauf rumgurken muss


----------



## cxfahrer (28. Juni 2011)

...


----------



## tintinMUC (28. Juni 2011)

problem, dass sich (kaum) einer da meldet ist eher, dass es in der Ecke viel zu viele Touren gibt :-D
Jochberg mit oder ohne trails
Herzogenstand mit oder ohne trails
Benediktenwand mit oder ohne trails
Hohe Kisten mit oder ohne trails
..oder einfach nur um den Walchensee und Eschelainental .. ach, da oben gibt's so viel schöne Runden


----------



## Pfadfinderin (28. Juni 2011)

Estergebirge ist technisch einfach. Von Walchensee Ri. Eschenlainetal, an einem kleinen Sattel dann links abbiegen und über den Höhenweg nach Wallgau runter. In Wallgau Ri. Finztal / Finzalm / Krüner Alm hochfahren, an der Bushaltestelle dann aber nicht Ri. Krüner Alm (wäre auch ne schöne Tour), sondern Ri. Esterbergalm. Abfahrt dann nach Garmisch, an der Loisach bis Eschenlohe und über´s Eschenlainetal wieder zurück. Das findest du sicher auch auf der karte.
Krüner Alm ist auch super, für die Auffahrt die östliche Variante, für die Abfahrt die westliche (siehst du ganz leicht auf der Karte). Die letzten 200hm muss man zu Fuß gehen, lohnt sich aber!!!
Rund um die Soierngruppe, dazu mit dem Bike oder mit dem Auto bis Krün. Oder nur bis zur Fischbachalm und dann über´s Isartal und Wallgau wieder zurück.


----------



## der_fry (28. Juni 2011)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die vielen Vorschläge.

Und ja ich kann Karten lesen und habe mich auch schon etwas informiert im Netz, allerdings musste ich vor 2 Jahren und auch letztes Jahr immer wieder feststellen das die meisten Tracks die man sich im Vorhinein aus dem Netz holt meist nicht so wirklich taugen, das Garmin Karten nicht so wirklich aktuell sein können wenn die Bäume auf dem angeblichen Weg schon größer sind als ich und und und das macht die Planung aus der Ferne doch recht schwierig 

Also ziehe ich es vor zu fragen wenn ich in eine neue Region fahre.

Ich denke mal das es hier im Forum einen reichen erFahrungs Schatz gibt der nur darauf wartet gefunden zu werden. 

Wir sind eher die gemütlichen Tourenfahrer die eher den flowigen Trail suchen als die todesmutige Abfahrt.
Mir geht es hier hauptsächlich um Freundin kompatible Tracks ich denke mal das unser Limit bei S2 liegt, natürlich sollte man diese auch mit unserem "Material" fahren können.

Ich bin auch noch etwas unschlüssig welche Reifen ich aufziehe.

Taugt die Kombi 2xMountain King 2.2 UST
und Racing Ralph + Nobby Nic 2.25 UST
in den Alpen oder sollte man eher etwas aufrüsten?


----------



## cxfahrer (29. Juni 2011)

...


----------



## Pfadfinderin (29. Juni 2011)

Für den Walchensee bist du mit den Reifen gut gerüstet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BassBen (28. Juli 2011)

Weil es mit in den Thread passt, klinke ich mich hier auch einfach mal ein.

Ich bin mit meinem Cousin vom 9.8.-12.8. zum biken am Walchensee und freuen uns natürlich auch wenn die/der ein oder andere mehr mitfährt.

Kleinere Touren (um den See oder zum Jochberg hoch) werden wir wohl spontan machen für Mittwoch haben wir uns jedoch diese Tour hier rausgesucht. http://www.bikemap.net/route/663217#lat=47.58371&lng=11.33137&zoom=12&type=2

Wir sind konditionell nicht die Stärksten und hoffen dass wir die Tour überhaupt irgendwie überleben  Falls einer von euch zur selben Zeit da ist können wir die Tour gerne gemeinsam bezwingen.

LG
BassBen


----------



## _Buhl_ (28. Juli 2011)

Oh je, die ist ja grauenhaft: extrem viel Asphalt, extrem viele Kilometer, mit Karwendelhaus. Das ist keine richtige MTB-Tour, aber auch keine Rennrad-Tour. Wenn ihr schon was von Mittenwald aus machen wollt, schaut mal hier rein.

www.mtb-mittenwald.de


----------



## tourraser (28. Juli 2011)

> für Mittwoch haben wir uns jedoch diese Tour hier rausgesucht.



Fahr die Tour über den Galgenwurfsattel, dann nach Wallgau und wieder zurück zu Walchensee.

Wie wollt Ihr vom Jochberg wieder runter?

tourraser


----------



## dede (28. Juli 2011)

http://www.bikemap.net/route/663217#lat=47.58371&lng=11.33137&zoom=12&type=2

Das ist größtenteils Ausdauertraining aber nicht wirklich spannend als MTBike-Tour => suboptimal außer ihr konzentriert euch auf den Trainingseffekt......


----------



## BassBen (29. Juli 2011)

Danke Tourraser für den Tipp, über den Galgenwurfsattel, dann die Isar entlang und zum Sylvensteinsee werden wir auf jeden Fall auch fahren.

So wie die Ecke da aber aussieht glaube ich beinahe brauchen wir für unseren Teil fast nur drauf losfahren und ergötzen uns einer wunderschönen Natur (wir sind Stadtmenschen aus dem Flachland).

Harte Trails werden wir nicht fahren, mein Cousin ist normalerweise mit dem Trekkingrad unterwegs (er leiht sich ein Hardtail MTB für die Touren). Vom Jochberg runter werden wir also auch keinen Downhill/Freeride machen. Uns geht es dann doch mehr um Ausdauer/Training, Landschaft genießen, Fotos machen und den ein oder anderen Geocache am Wegesrand "mitnehmen".


----------



## der_fry (30. Juli 2011)

*Ach schön wars...
*





[/URL

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/945711]
	

































[/URL

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/945727]
	





[/URL

[URL=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/945723]
	
































Aber 2 Wochen sind echt zuwenig sich alles anzuschauen.

Meine Touren Empfehlung:

Walchensee - Walgau - Isartal - Sylvensteiner Stausee - Jachenau - Walchensee 

ca. 70 km und landschaftlich traumhaft

noch was zum Jochberg:

also als "Flachländer" so wie wir fand ich den schon recht heftig auch die Abfahrt war nicht ganz so wie erhofft


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## powder-trails (2. November 2011)

http://youtu.be/lFOpg_nrZws


ist auch der Walchensee zu sehen!!


----------



## pommespeter (14. Juni 2012)

alle routen über den galgenwurfsattel, die ich gefunden habe kommen von niedernach. da wir von westen kommen würde ich gerne von altlach über hl. dreifaltigkeit anfahren. ist das sinnvoll oder fährt man lieber die paar extrakm. 
zur abfahrt in den isarwinkel laufen alle touren im netz über den forstweg mit kurzem gegenanstieg. lt karte führt aber auch ein kleiner weg ostseitig des bachlaufs ins tal.
kennt den jemand?
ich mach mir nicht allzuviel hoffnung und muß es warscheinlich selber .probieren.
nicht ganz unproblematisch mit 5 axkameraden im rücken


----------



## tourraser (16. Juni 2012)

@pommespeter
Vergiß den Weg. Den gibt es nicht mehr.
Abfahrt zur Isar auf dem Forstweg

tourraser


----------



## pommespeter (20. Juni 2012)

kennst du auch die auffahrt über altlach? sollte vom höhenprofil kein problem sein. 
danke für die info mit der abfahrt zur isar.


----------



## tourraser (20. Juni 2012)

@pommespeter
Wenn Du die Auffahrt über den Attlacher Hochkopf meinst...?
Nichts spektakuläres, manchmal recht steile Forstwegauffahrt...

tourraser


----------



## Antlion90 (28. Juli 2017)

Hat jemand von euch die Strecken auch via. Strava oder ähnliches getrackt, die Empfehlenswert sind mit hohem Singeltrail Anteil?

Bin auch noch am suchen für Tagestouren.


----------

